# HHO 2012 Foals



## Forum Admin Team (26 January 2012)

Post your foal news and images here...


----------



## Fools Motto (31 January 2012)

Any foals due soon? 

''Our'' (work) first foal due 6th Feb, and at the moment not 1 sign foaly will be here any time soon, BUT mare is a maiden so anything possible!!
Second mare is 18th Feb.... a seasoned breeder who may win this two horse race!??


----------



## starryeyes (31 January 2012)

our 1st mare has just gone off to stud to foal....she's a grumpy maiden & due on the 16th Feb. She was bagging up quite nicely when she left so i think it'll be on time.

The other 2 will foal at home, the 1st of which not due till mid march & last due beginning of june.....& the waiting starts!!!


----------



## Laafet (6 February 2012)

I've already had two foals, a Sea The Stars and an Excellent Art, I won't be posting images on here this year but have done elsewhere....


----------



## Fools Motto (6 February 2012)

Laafet said:



			I've already had two foals, a Sea The Stars and an Excellent Art, I won't be posting images on here this year but have done elsewhere....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds exciting, congrates. 
Our (second) mare due on 18/2 is now starting to bag up, the first is still doing nothing!


----------



## magic104 (9 February 2012)

Due 15th March showing signs of bagging


----------



## yazzy (9 February 2012)

here is our little babe... although the vet had informed us our mare wasn't due until may, we had a shock on a very cold january morning! Just as the snow was beginning to fall....
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4529&pictureid=14987

another...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=4529&pictureid=14989


----------



## Hells Bells (10 March 2012)

Having been on the forum for a few months now, I only just  (don't know how) discovered the breeding forum!!

Although not in the position to ever be able to breed, nor having the knowledge to, it's really nice to come on here and learn a bit more about it all. And I have to say the few pictures I have seen so far all look gorgeous 

Goodluck (if this is the right word?) to all those with foals on the way..I hope all goes well and healthy, happy little/big bundles arrive soon!


----------



## magic104 (19 March 2012)

Fate's Olympic Gold aka King born 10 Mar 2012 9.15am - Pic taken Sun 18 Mar evening
















and the evening after he was born, both worn out


----------



## eventrider23 (19 March 2012)

Oh Magic King looks lovely!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 March 2012)

Lovely foal, look at those legs!


----------



## Mega (19 March 2012)

Gorgeous foal, congrats magic & mummy


----------



## Asha (20 March 2012)

Filly by Royadlik x Hangon Johnny (RID)

Born 20th March 1am, photo taken 20th March 5am!!!


----------



## magic104 (20 March 2012)

eventrider23 said:



			Oh Magic King looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## magic104 (24 March 2012)

Because they are now both out the woods & on the mend


----------



## Asha (24 March 2012)

aaaw! Very cute chunky boy. Congratulations


----------



## wonder (27 March 2012)

Our new arrival at 2.35am this moring.  By Decopauge out of Willimet Z (Gribaldi/Rhodiament).  So thrilled we got a coloured colt.


----------



## joeanne (27 March 2012)

Very smart!


----------



## TheMule (27 March 2012)

Stunning foal, Wonder- lovely markings


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 March 2012)

V handsome boy


----------



## Fools Motto (28 March 2012)

To keep up with 'foal fixes'; 

Foal 1 = Filly, (should have been a colt!!) foaled friday 9th







foal 2 = colt (Me likes him!) foaled Sat 10th












foal 3 = filly foaled wed 21st












4 more to go!


----------



## htobago (28 March 2012)

Filly born last night - by H Tobago (Arab) out of Ridgeway First Light (Hanoverian). Bred by Angela Scott, Siangie Stud. Photos at 6 hours old.


----------



## joeanne (28 March 2012)

I like both dam AND foal!
I do like that filly's face.


----------



## htobago (30 March 2012)

Thanks Joeanne! I love the dam too - Tobago is very lucky to get such splendid mares!

Here are a few more photos of the filly, still not properly 'unfolded', of course, and still with slightly squinty baby-eyes, but already very pretty and blingy:


----------



## Mega (31 March 2012)

Htobago she's lush, like Joanne I'm loving both the mare & filly.


----------



## htobago (31 March 2012)

Thanks Mega! The mare is fab, and I'm getting rather besotted with this filly too. Here's another pic:


----------



## eventrider23 (1 April 2012)

Exquisite is not even the word for that baby!


----------



## SillySausage (1 April 2012)

wonder said:








Click to expand...

Mainly black coloureds are the best... he's beautiful!

My inspiration  >>>


----------



## BeckyMason97 (1 April 2012)

24 days late, YO's Baloubet Du Rouet mare finally foaled! A beautiful little filly by Je T'aime Flamenco. (He told me to post on here)



















She's a cheeky little madam! In her first day of life she escaped her field and got into the next one full of grass, left her mum stressed to bits!


----------



## pintoarabian (2 April 2012)

Another Part Bred Arab (87.5%)!  This one is by the pure bred, sabino Arab, Picasso Kossack (Kubinec x Popova), out of Glyness True Colour. Many congratulations to Shirley and Nicky Gray. You have been desperate to breed this filly for so long. All the best things come to he who waits, so they say!


----------



## ritajennings (5 April 2012)

Just loving all the babies


----------



## volatis (9 April 2012)

First 2012 foal for us. A corking filly by Furst Romanicer out of my homebred Trakehner mare Volatis Casiphia (Tycoon x Achtermann) from the mare line of elite stallions Connery and Consul. Born yesterday afternoon! Lots of photos on FB under Volatis Stud and one here of her first experience of the big outdoors


----------



## Wagtail (14 April 2012)

Aw, just look at those legs!


----------



## vicijp (14 April 2012)

First foal for my stallion Aeroplane arrived 11:30pm last night. A colt out of Indeed To Goodness, making him a half brother to Grade 2 placed Harry Topper. Got up within 10 mins but took until just gone 4am to suck - much more interested in eating haylage.


----------



## dominica (16 April 2012)

Our filly born by Mikker born 16 days late! pic's of her here at 17 hours old


----------



## Mega (16 April 2012)

Dominica, great spots! Congrats


----------



## goldypops (17 April 2012)

Heres our baby - filly born this morning in the half hour i wasn't there!


----------



## domane (20 April 2012)

I didn't see this sticky and posted separately, but I'll add now 

Five days early out of my mare Scarlett Sweetpea and by King William, colt Boo Radley born on 16th April.....


----------



## nickib (23 April 2012)

Bay Colt born 19.4.12 at 2.45 in the AFTERNOON By Lake Street Louis Grand sire Lake Street Envoy.


----------



## sporthorseP (23 April 2012)

my Wellington (by Nimmerdor) mare, with her bay Billy Mexico filly! 

She's about 6 hours old here. The mare surprised us all by having her a week early, with no warning!


----------



## Wagtail (23 April 2012)

Finally got him out. Weather has been foul! Pictured at 3 days old. I think he will turn dark bay as has dark hair around his eyes. Sire was smokey black though so buckskin is a possibility, but looks bay to me!


----------



## Amymay (23 April 2012)

Wagtail - he's just stunning!

Glad you managed to get them out ok.


----------



## Wagtail (23 April 2012)

amymay said:



			Wagtail - he's just stunning!

Glad you managed to get them out ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Amy. I will get some better photos soon. It was a bit grey out today and the pics were taken on my phone.


----------



## alfiesmum (24 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Thanks, Amy. I will get some better photos soon. It was a bit grey out today and the pics were taken on my phone. 

Click to expand...

aw too cute , cant wait to see more pics


----------



## htobago (26 April 2012)

Another Arab/Warmblood cross...

Volatis Valencia: Filly by H Tobago (Arab) out of Holme Park Venezia (Trakehner). Bred by Sacha Shaw (Volatis Stud).













Photos (by Jane Whitton) at only 1 day old - this filly is huge!


----------



## htobago (27 April 2012)

And a couple more pics of the blingy Siangie River Dance - by H Tobago (Arab) out of Ridgeway First Light (Warmblood - mainly Hanoverian). Bred by Angela Scott at Siangie Stud.


----------



## Amymay (27 April 2012)

Beautiful babies Htobago!


----------



## Purple Duck (27 April 2012)

All of these Beautiful Foalies are making my Broody!! (foalies- not children!!0

xXx


----------



## Wagtail (27 April 2012)

Absolutely stunning! I love arabs.


----------



## Spiderman (28 April 2012)

Met this little bruiser the other day.... Joey  British warmblood by Amour G out of a Trak x ID mare.


----------



## htobago (28 April 2012)

amymay said:



			Beautiful babies Htobago!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks amymay! More to come...


----------



## htobago (1 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Absolutely stunning! I love arabs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Wagtail! The Arab/WB cross seems to work very well, I think.


----------



## htobago (1 May 2012)

Wagtail said:















Finally got him out. Weather has been foul! Pictured at 3 days old. I think he will turn dark bay as has dark hair around his eyes. Sire was smokey black though so buckskin is a possibility, but looks bay to me!
		
Click to expand...

Very nice! Lovely mare too.


----------



## htobago (1 May 2012)

volatis said:



			First 2012 foal for us. A corking filly by Furst Romanicer out of my homebred Trakehner mare Volatis Casiphia (Tycoon x Achtermann) from the mare line of elite stallions Connery and Consul. Born yesterday afternoon! Lots of photos on FB under Volatis Stud and one here of her first experience of the big outdoors







Click to expand...

Sorry - somehow missed this photo. Super filly!


----------



## htobago (1 May 2012)

pintoarabian said:



			Another Part Bred Arab (87.5%)!  This one is by the pure bred, sabino Arab, Picasso Kossack (Kubinec x Popova), out of Glyness True Colour. Many congratulations to Shirley and Nicky Gray. You have been desperate to breed this filly for so long. All the best things come to he who waits, so they say! 


















Click to expand...


Very cute foal - her sire is super too - I like all your horses!


----------



## htobago (1 May 2012)

Here's the latest pic of Siangie River Dance - 50% Arab, by H Tobago (Arab) out of  Ridgeway First Light (Hanoverian):








And one more pic of Volatis Valencia, also 50% Arab, by H Tobago (Arab) x Holme Park Venezia (Trakehner):


----------



## htobago (1 May 2012)

And a new one - Anglo-Arab filly by H Tobago out of Tiger Moon (Java Tiger), bred by Becky Paterson at Black Isle Stud:


----------



## Carefreegirl (1 May 2012)

htobago said:



			Here's the latest pic of Siangie River Dance - 50% Arab, by H Tobago (Arab) out of  Ridgeway First Light (Hanoverian):








How gorgeous, my favourite so far 

I'm getting very broody as my mare is going to stud this year.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Maesfen (2 May 2012)

I keep forgetting to put pics in here and also keep forgetting to look in here; not a good move TFC!
Anyway, meet Mannie.  Born 20th April by Maurice Minor (ID) out of Maesfen Dots (Bazaars Texas x Mandalus Thyme)  He's a proper cheeky monkey as you'll tell!


----------



## Amymay (2 May 2012)

Oh, P, he's a darling.

Htobago - Siangie River Dance, may have to be bubble wrapped and sent to me please!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)

Maesfen,

Looks like you have a proper middleweight in the making.  Substance and quality - few of those about nowadays. AA


----------



## Maesfen (2 May 2012)

Why thank you AA, I do hope so; you should know so that's high praise indeed.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)

I know nothing !!! just happen to like proper hunter bred types, and although I love looking at the foal photo's and cooing over them, lightweights and warmbloods just don't float my boat.

There was a Crosstown Dancer hunter gelding for sale a while ago, my OH hid our cheque book !  I have agreed to go on holiday this year on the understanding our mare can go back to Archie next year !


----------



## perlino (2 May 2012)

Gorgeous foal Maesfen - love the purple belly too!!!


----------



## Wagtail (2 May 2012)

He's stunning Maesfen and already what a lovely neck!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			He's stunning Maesfen and already what a lovely neck!
		
Click to expand...

Hands off Wagtail, I saw him first !!  You are looking at HOYS middleweight champion 2018, then he will go on to be a Masters horse in a big country.


----------



## tristar (2 May 2012)

the htobago x java tiger mare's filly is to die for!  i want!


----------



## TART (2 May 2012)

Well 2 wonderful hours later and I think I've fallen in love with them all - been watching the breeding forum all year and didn't even spot these pics (DOH) so it's my ambition now to be able to post here in a month's time (god willing)!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)

TART said:



			Well 2 wonderful hours later and I think I've fallen in love with them all - been watching the breeding forum all year and didn't even spot these pics (DOH) so it's my ambition now to be able to post here in a month's time (god willing)!!!

Click to expand...

Good luck with your awaited for baby. 

I bred my first one last year and I can honestly say it gave me more worry and more pleasure than anything else I have done with horses - and I have done an awful lot.  By the time she had the foal I was an exhausted wreck, I had driven my vet and the stallion owner to distraction and god only knows what the mare thought of my antics of checking her every nano second.

Wonderful experience and when I am pottering around on my homebred in my retirement I will look back with immense satisfaction and pride. Despite the OH telling me I was a miserable irritable old bint for months !


----------



## TART (2 May 2012)

Oh Adorable Alice what lovely words & thoughtsOH is as excited as me but less stressed (men seem to have a switch off button) can't wait but can't help worrying - keep fingers & toes crossed please and if 'magic' happens there will be some pics here soon xx


----------



## Maesfen (2 May 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I know nothing !!! just happen to like proper hunter bred types, and although I love looking at the foal photo's and cooing over them, lightweights and warmbloods just don't float my boat.

There was a Crosstown Dancer hunter gelding for sale a while ago, my OH hid our cheque book !  I have agreed to go on holiday this year on the understanding our mare can go back to Archie next year !
		
Click to expand...

We're two of a kind then!
What a spoilsport your OH was but I like your bargaining powers, lol!



perlino said:



			Gorgeous foal Maesfen - love the purple belly too!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm blown away (or would be if I wasn't so heavy!) that so many seem to like him, it means a lot.  I'm always a bit trigger happy with the spray! 



AdorableAlice said:



			Hands off Wagtail, I saw him first !!  You are looking at HOYS middleweight champion 2018, then he will go on to be a Masters horse in a big country.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's something to live up to, I might send him down to you to take him there!



tristar said:



			the htobago x java tiger mare's filly is to die for!  i want!
		
Click to expand...

I love this filly too, so excited for my Tobagoling due soon.



TART said:



			Well 2 wonderful hours later and I think I've fallen in love with them all - been watching the breeding forum all year and didn't even spot these pics (DOH) so it's my ambition now to be able to post here in a month's time (god willing)!!!

Click to expand...

I do hope so Tart and that all goes well for you both.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)

Maesfen, I have worked out how to do pictures, only taken 8 months.  Here is the hunter that is injured at the moment.

And here is my Archie baby girl, who is one next week.






The pictures are a bit big.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)




----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2012)

Maybe I haven't worked out how to do pictures. Bxxger it !


----------



## Maesfen (3 May 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Maybe I haven't worked out how to do pictures. Bxxger it !
		
Click to expand...

Lol, you need to copy from Photobucket by using the IMG code (bottom of list under each pic) then paste that code into here (where you want your cursor) by using Ctrl & V.

He's very scrummy AA, just what I like in a horse; what was his breeding again?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 May 2012)

French !!  I am ashamed to say.

When I lost my draught heavyweight show hunter in 2004 I searched for another to no avail and I did not feel experienced enough to go to Ireland.  I enjoy a bit of dressage so I bought Leo from Oldencraig Equestrian Centre in Surrey and decided to give up hunter showing.

His proper name is Foxtrot Du Mesnil he is by Qyou De Longvaut.  The grandsire line is a bit special with I Love You being his grandsire, I Love You is by Alme. - not that I know anything about foriegn horses - I looked them up and they seem to have been to a few Olympic Games !

The dam line has British breeding, his dam was Palme Du Mesnil and she was by St Brendan.  Leo is on All Breed Pedigree site and his bloodline goes back for ever.

Leo was a showjumping working stallion in Holland when Oldencraig bought him and I was told he was gelded aged 8 and re trained as a dressage horse.

I bought him and downgraded him and we had lots of fun with him, he's got about 150 points.  By 2007 he just blossomed and I decided to try him locally.  He was unbeaten and seemed to love it so I registered him and he never looked back.  If you google his name most of his results come up.  The judges just loved him as long as they rode him properly !  He is schooled to medium and we did have a few judges in find the half pass button.

He has beautiful paces, not flambouyant, just straight and correct, manners and balance to die for and boy can he lay down and gallop.

I am short and fat so my friend rides him for me.  I think hunters look better with a man on board and of course, the coat can be used at championship evening judging - lovely !

Interestingly, only one judge  ever got his breeding right, Selle Francias, French TB. 

He is as kind as a Christian and throughout his 9 months in his barn his outlook has never changed.  He started rehab a month ago but got really sore and hot feet.  He was shod yesterday and should have walked this morning but its peeing down and blowing a gale here.  His last blood test has shown a borderline cushing positive, but I am not going to get upset by that, I am hoping when he leads a normal life with turnout and exercise his bloods will be more normal.  He is not showing any signs at all of cushings.  All I want him to do is be sound to hack and enjoy his days in his paddock under his favourite oak tree.  He owes me nothing.


----------



## Maesfen (3 May 2012)

Lol, I can't talk as Dotty's grandsire was Dallas who was a SF!

Doesn't detract from what a very nice horse he is though and he sounds to have given you a lot of pleasure, what owner can ask for more than that?


----------



## Simsar (3 May 2012)

Pure bred ID foal (Pamela) by Cressingham National Silver (Spyder) Ex Arbrook Beauty (Ginge) born 29/04/12, will go grey


----------



## Maesfen (3 May 2012)

Just look at the timber of her!  You must be so pleased on all counts, congratulations.
How many more to go now?


----------



## Simsar (3 May 2012)

Just one and she's not due till late June, Bumble in foal to Billy Congo


----------



## htobago (3 May 2012)

tristar said:



			the htobago x java tiger mare's filly is to die for!  i want!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks tristar!  Her breeder (the wonderful Becky Paterson at Black Isle Stud) is very pleased with this match - already has a virtually identical 2yo full brother to this filly, and the dam is booked back to H Tobago yet again this year.


----------



## htobago (3 May 2012)

carefreegirl said:





htobago said:



			Here's the latest pic of Siangie River Dance - 50% Arab, by H Tobago (Arab) out of  Ridgeway First Light (Hanoverian):








How gorgeous, my favourite so far 

I'm getting very broody as my mare is going to stud this year.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - and lots of luck with your mare!

Here's the very latest photo of this filly:






Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 May 2012)

If this works, this is my Archie filly at one week and one year old







the 3rd picture is the dam







I will eat my hat if I have go this right.


----------



## Maesfen (3 May 2012)

Was it tasty your hat?!  Glad you've fathomed it out now nowhere will be safe.
	
	
		
		
	


	





Alice is scrumptious, really like her a lot.  Good job there's two years between them else how on earth would you manage showing both her and mine?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 May 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Was it tasty your hat?!  Glad you've fathomed it out now nowhere will be safe.
	
	
		
		
	


	





Alice is scrumptious, really like her a lot.  Good job there's two years between them else how on earth would you manage showing both her and mine?
		
Click to expand...

I am just searching for the Rennies.  I am too old, fat, stiff and lame to show anything anymore !

Alice has been bred to carry me slowly, very slowly, after hounds in my retirement.......but then again she might be a maxi cob !  Thought you might like her. She wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea but like you, I like bone, depth and plenty of it.

She can only go in ISH youngstock classes and she won't hold her own against the others.  I plan to take her to our farmers show for a bit of experience in July then chuck her back out and see what she is like at 2.

Built like she is I could put her on dragon drivings site as ready to drive !  She will be one on 11th May 12.


----------



## htobago (3 May 2012)

vicijp said:



			First foal for my stallion Aeroplane arrived 11:30pm last night. A colt out of Indeed To Goodness, making him a half brother to Grade 2 placed Harry Topper. Got up within 10 mins but took until just gone 4am to suck - much more interested in eating haylage.





Click to expand...

Congratulations! So exciting to have the first foal by your own stallion!


----------



## htobago (3 May 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I keep forgetting to put pics in here and also keep forgetting to look in here; not a good move TFC!
Anyway, meet Mannie.  Born 20th April by Maurice Minor (ID) out of Maesfen Dots (Bazaars Texas x Mandalus Thyme)  He's a proper cheeky monkey as you'll tell!














































Click to expand...

What a splendid, handsome chap!


----------



## htobago (3 May 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I love this filly too, so excited for my Tobagoling due soon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting very impatient to see Bea's foal too!


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 May 2012)

Here's the very latest photo of this filly:






[/QUOTE]


Awwww so cute, How big will she make ?

The stallion mine is getting 'up close and personal' with has a bay and chestnut gene. Mine is bright bay as is her father, trying to track the mother down to see what colour she is (Irish TB but never raced). A mare similar to mine threw a Chestnut last year so who knows 

She's having her swab and blood done next Tuesday then in a couple of weeks away we - well she - goes.


----------



## joeanne (3 May 2012)

htobago said:



			I'm getting very impatient to see Bea's foal too!
		
Click to expand...

THAT is the foal I am holding out for (although I am very taken with that little coloured filly!)


----------



## htobago (3 May 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am just searching for the Rennies.  I am too old, fat, stiff and lame to show anything anymore !

Alice has been bred to carry me slowly, very slowly, after hounds in my retirement.......but then again she might be a maxi cob !  Thought you might like her. She wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea but like you, I like bone, depth and plenty of it.

She can only go in ISH youngstock classes and she won't hold her own against the others.  I plan to take her to our farmers show for a bit of experience in July then chuck her back out and see what she is like at 2.

Built like she is I could put her on dragon drivings site as ready to drive !  She will be one on 11th May 12.
		
Click to expand...

She is gorgeous - I am a huge fan of Archie, even more so after meeting him in person; he is such a gentleman, and remarkably light on his feet for such a big horse.


----------



## SKY (3 May 2012)

please welcome, black velvet, born this morning.
she is my 1st 2012 filly, dam and filly doing great. all went well, she is so nosey already and very good. loves attention and omg can she drink and drink and drink, has her mum tortured. waiting on my other mare she is 10 days over, but she was once 6 weeks over, but i do think we will have something tonight or this weekend. will keep you all posted. after that next one not due till next month. just happy mum and filly doing well.


----------



## Maesfen (4 May 2012)

joeanne said:



			THAT is the foal I am holding out for (although I am very taken with that little coloured filly!)
		
Click to expand...

Aah thank you, what a nice thing to say.  Just to whet your appetite, a very muddy Bea, we're now 324 days so not long to go now ! .  Bea is one of those infuriating people in that she never really loses her figure through pregnancy and then has the nerve to shrink back quickly even while she's stuffing her face as much as she can; so not fair!


----------



## Maesfen (4 May 2012)

Congratulations Sky, looks a lovely girl, very nicely marked too.


----------



## htobago (4 May 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			Here's the very latest photo of this filly:






Click to expand...


Awwww so cute, How big will she make ?

The stallion mine is getting 'up close and personal' with has a bay and chestnut gene. Mine is bright bay as is her father, trying to track the mother down to see what colour she is (Irish TB but never raced). A mare similar to mine threw a Chestnut last year so who knows 

She's having her swab and blood done next Tuesday then in a couple of weeks away we - well she - goes.[/QUOTE]

I'll have to ask her breeder for height estimate, but probably 16hh I would guess. 

Is that your mare in your sig pics? Looks nice! 

Afraid I'm no colour expert, so no idea if you'll get bay or chestnut - sorry! Others on here can probably help with the colour-genetics - Enfys is good at this, I think. 

You must be very excited, though - which stallion are you using?


----------



## htobago (4 May 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Aah thank you, what a nice thing to say.  Just to whet your appetite, a very muddy Bea, we're now 324 days so not long to go now ! .  Bea is one of those infuriating people in that she never really loses her figure through pregnancy and then has the nerve to shrink back quickly even while she's stuffing her face as much as she can; so not fair!






Click to expand...

She's like those film stars - except without all the crash dieting and endless workouts!


----------



## htobago (4 May 2012)

Spiderman said:



			Met this little bruiser the other day.... Joey  British warmblood by Amour G out of a Trak x ID mare.
















Click to expand...

Gosh - he is a big handsome boy! 

Don't think I've ever seen a Trak x ID - would love to see the mare if you have a pic?


----------



## htobago (4 May 2012)

amymay said:



			Htobago - Siangie River Dance, may have to be bubble wrapped and sent to me please!
		
Click to expand...

So sorry amymay - I missed this post. Thank you! Trouble is, her breeder is in love with her too, so I think she's a keeper.

I think she plans to get her out in the show ring soon - a lot of options for youngstock classes with this one: PBA, coloured, sport-horse, etc.


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 May 2012)

Htobago (can't quote on phone )
Looked in my mares (yep one in my signature) and from great sam / sire upwards there's quite a few greys and a chestnut. Her dads side is all brown / bay.
She's being covered by Jendali also a TB. I ride one of his off spring and she's a real gem, jumps for fun and out getting good results all round as a 5 yr old and I'm no great shakes as a rider.
I actually keep my horse at the stud where he is so have 'dealings' with him and he's a really nice horse to deal with


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 May 2012)

That should looked into my mares dam's side......


----------



## eventrider23 (5 May 2012)

Got my two all at once...like buses as they say...with one born at 1.40 am day before yesterday and one yesterday at 1.15 am!

Firstly we have Tink (ESH Sempers Satinka) who is by Sempers Spirit out of Blade Runner XX (Religiously x Copper Gamble x Fine Blade).  Really flashy minimally marked coloured born 1.40am on 3rd May so 2 days old here. She is a bit undercooked - maiden mum - and so has lots of unfolding to do still. 












Then we have Roo (show name still being worked on but she is a Kangaroo!) By El Thuder and out of Oakwood AJ (Eric the Viking (WB) x Rosie xx).  Born yesterday morning at 1.15am. She is simply MASSIVE - especially as mum nearly 16.3!!  She is the last foal for her dam and simply everything I could ask for!


----------



## htobago (6 May 2012)

Both really super Jane - I especially love Roo: so athletic!


----------



## htobago (6 May 2012)

Anglo Arab colt by H Tobago out of Little Starlight, a truly splendid mare by Gunner B. Bred by the super-nice Gemma and Sally Kirkham at Oakmeister Stud.


----------



## htobago (6 May 2012)

This is Volatis Valencia - the Arab x Trakehner filly I posted earlier (H Tobago x Holme Park Venezia), bred by Sacha Shaw (Volatis Stud), now at 11 days:


----------



## wits end (8 May 2012)

Not got many good photos since we send our mares to foal at a vets practice (I'm a Dr, so I can never predict if I'll be at home for the birth and I'd rather they had full supervision in the early days)
We've only got two foals so far, with another 6 left to go.
First we had a little filly, Dans La Nuit, by Don De Marcos  out of Luna (eventer by Lanthan She did foal at home since I was taking some time of work, hence the goats, donkeys and wild ponies watching from the background 










The 2 days ago we got our Future Illusion baby, a colt who will be going to our event rider aged 2/3 since she planned his breeding and used a mare she used to event. Dam is a dutch warmblood of unknown heritage, but a very nice sort.










Next to foal ought to be Mascara who is to Soprano, with the foal sold in utero and Super Hafflinger Pazia who is to Ridley (GRP)


----------



## sporthorseP (8 May 2012)

2 week old bay filly by Billy Mexico (Cevin Z x Le Mexico x Alme Z) out of a Wellington (Nimmerdor) mare. Totally in love with this girl!


----------



## ecavalli (9 May 2012)

Filly foal ISH by Clover Brigade ISH and TB mare by Flemensfirth. Born in France


----------



## htobago (10 May 2012)

Very nice foals wits end, sporthorseP and ecavalli!

sporthorseP your Billy Mexico filly looks very big and bold - super photos!


----------



## sporthorseP (10 May 2012)

htobago said:



			Very nice foals wits end, sporthorseP and ecavalli!

sporthorseP your Billy Mexico filly looks very big and bold - super photos!
		
Click to expand...

thank you very much htobago, i am so very pleased with her! she has such a darling temperament too and she can really move already. We are all totally besotted with her and so is her proud Mum


----------



## gadetra (10 May 2012)

All the foalies are adorable!
Ecavalli I love the breeding of your foal. That is a pretty dynamite combination you've got there. 
Congratulations all


----------



## Avonbrook (13 May 2012)

Part bred Arabian colt by NaStA performance tested AHS Premium Performance stallion Marcus Aurelius ex Caveland Calypso (SHB(GB) graded TB (Winter Words) x pony).

At a few days old in February







At 3 weeks







And at 3 months


----------



## Lgd (13 May 2012)

Burnside Lucky Vandal, bay colt but going to grey out.

Born around 1.30pm 11th May

By Spyder HFD (AES) out of Coedllyfn Octavia (AES, SHB-GB graded mare)

Brand new

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150853282797978.434528.673237977&type=3&l=1d4b7191a4

First couple night he was born, rest taken at about 12 hours old
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150862743937978.434757.673237977&type=3&l=9ca7460d7b


----------



## Enfys (14 May 2012)

I always forget about this sticky.

So many cracking foals here, when I have time I really do plan to read this years posts properly.

We only have four due on the farm this season, all by Zeus http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/dashbardee+jet

First one arrived yesterday (May 13th, Mothering Sunday here in Canada) out of a buckskin QH mare ... _another_ palomino colt! Owners are absolutely thrilled, months ago they said they would love a bay, but I think they'd be delighted if it was purple with pink stripes to be honest, 

Lexus is incredibly pleased with herself and a little foal proud, although when in the stable yesterday for a check over she did the most amazing thing. She had been keeping herself between the foal and visitors - understandable - but she actually _intentionally_ positioned the foal near the wall so that her young owner (blind) could touch it  - we couldn't believe it.


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

What a gorgeous mare and foal! Both beautifully marked.


----------



## Spiderman (14 May 2012)

Introducing the pretty filly Amabel, bay roan tobiano, by Amour G. Dam supposed to be TB x ID but as she is bay roan, I'm suspecting there's a little something else in there too.


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## joeanne (14 May 2012)

Spiderman said:



			Introducing the pretty filly Amabel, bay roan tobiano, by Amour G. Dam supposed to be TB x ID but as she is bay roan, I'm suspecting there's a little something else in there too.





Click to expand...

Just Wow.....


----------



## greasedweasel (15 May 2012)

I have three so far (four more due) fairly appalling photos due to the fact that it hasn't stopped raining here since March (well it feels like it - LOL)

Rufina (Criollo x TB) at one day old.







Paloma (Criollo x TB/QH) at four days old.







Sakura (Appaloosa) at one day old.


----------



## Wagtail (15 May 2012)

All gorgeous. I especially like the little chestnut galloping. So cute!


----------



## angrovestud (15 May 2012)

Our coloured racehorse now has another little sister this one was born on the 13th of May and shes by Dunhill Desert Storm


----------



## wits end (16 May 2012)

On Sunday we got another little filly, out of a TB dressage mare by Soprano (Sandro Hit)















She's lovely natured, just like her dam, but she does have a bit of an evil eye!


----------



## tabithakat64 (16 May 2012)

Spiderman said:



			Met this little bruiser the other day.... Joey  British warmblood by Amour G out of a Trak x ID mare.
















Click to expand...

Possibly the cutest foal ever  I need him


----------



## Yorketown (17 May 2012)

Born 3.45am this morning, the lovely Yorketown Sola Fidei.  
Sire: Semper Fi (Stakkato x Grannus x Zeus)
Dam: Norma (Hemmingway x Zeus x Nimmerdor)


----------



## ritajennings (21 May 2012)

Archie foals 2012
Foal 1, a bay half bred filly bred by Alan Banks mare returning 
Foal 2, Ex swedish WB chestnut Colt Tommy bred by Julia Brisland





Foal 3, Bay SH filly bred by Nikki Phillips Hattie





Foal 4, Part bred Chestnut Filly bred by Rosie Skier 





Foal 5 pure bred Colt bred by M. Bowling Stan





Foal 6 a bay pure bred filly bred by Jane Fairburn this is the fourth filly on the run, and the mare is returning to Archie


----------



## htobago (21 May 2012)

So many super foals! Have only had time for quick glance at the last page - will have to look back at more later.

Love all the new Archies, Rita! He certainly deserves his worldwide popularity!

Another nice one Wits End - and greasedweasel your Criollo crosses look such fun and I love the Appy foal.

Spiderman that's a very pretty pic of the Amour G baby!

In a rush, here is an Anglo Arab colt by H Tobago out of Miss Daisy (El Conquistador), bred by Tanya Endres:






































Poor Daisy - when the colt is not bombing around, he spends his time jumping all over her. She is very tolerant, bless her.


----------



## htobago (22 May 2012)

He's here! The long-awaited foal from the much-talked-about match between the Arab stallion H Tobago and the famous SHB(GB) grading champion mare Witches Broom. Anglo Arab colt, bred by Pat Adams (Maesfen on here):

Just the first newborn pics, so he's not yet 'unfolded':

























So happy that Pat got a colt, as she wanted - and I hope that he will be everything she wished for!


----------



## htobago (22 May 2012)

Just one more photo of the newborn H Tobago/Witches Broom colt:


----------



## Maesfen (22 May 2012)

Thanks for posting those Kate, I totally forget about this thread as I know others do too.
Just for good luck, the very first picture I took even before I knew it was a colt.  It is now Sparks BTW, no longer just 'it'!


----------



## htobago (23 May 2012)

Thanks Pat - I like this thread; nice to see so many members' babies all together. 

Just a couple of new pics of Pat's new H Tobago/Witches Broom colt - I love his stable-name: 'Sparks' really suits him:


----------



## sporthorseP (23 May 2012)

Chestnut filly by Billy Mexico out of a 1.40 mare (Flagmount King x Brave Invader (Ribot))


----------



## koeffee (23 May 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443294972350477.107712.240582745955035&type=1

my first 3 foals of the year!!


----------



## wits end (26 May 2012)

Well, next foal has finally arrived (only 3 weeks late )
A colt out of our Haflinger jump mare, by Ridley, 15hh Hanovarian dressage stallion. 
Sadly his legs are rather too long at the moment, and he's still quite bent, buut vets say this is all it is so no worries there.










Mare is only 13.2 but looking at him now I'd say he's gonna be a big one!


----------



## wits end (27 May 2012)

And another one!
Very big filly by Coromino out of my first upper level event horse by Wild Surf, she's a looker already





Dam has already passed on her talents to  healthy foals, so hopefully this one follows suit.


----------



## Maesfen (28 May 2012)

Lovely foals, you should be pleased with them.


----------



## Skyebald (29 May 2012)

My Bogof born 12th May a few hours old and a week old, very pleased as had no idea what may arrive  ... 
The Duke


----------



## Spiderman (30 May 2012)

Introducing Bailey.


----------



## ritajennings (30 May 2012)

A few more and all fillies 
A bay purebred filly bred by Jane Fairburn "Blossom is returning for the 2012 season





A Filly Ex WBx mare bred by Julia Bilsland





Another part bred bay filly bred by Lynne Wilson





And last but not least Archie's first Embryo transfer foal, carried by the lovely Neave bred by Elaine Banister from her very special mare 'Star' please meet 'Seren'






More to come


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2012)

Lovely babies. Rita, does Seren remind you of someone ?


----------



## wits end (1 June 2012)

And our last for now (3 more due October to our own stallion though) so 4 fillies, 2 colts, all healthy and happy.
Out of Fashion Plate (** mare by Aristos B) by Riverman, so fingers crossed she'll be a talented little lady










Hoping we'll get her home tomorrow


----------



## wits end (2 June 2012)

The same Fashion plate / Riverman filly as above, but a slightly nicer photo. Won't be bringing her home today/tomorrow anymore, but my 3v year olds are back from backing, yay!





And once again we're breeding them big!


----------



## wispagold (2 June 2012)

Introducing Sky's first foal. He is a lovely bay colt by Donder born at midday on the 1st of June. Photos taken on the same day. Sky (Wolferlow Montana) was our 14hh Morgan x Welsh B that we bought from her breeder as a four year old. She has done everything from BSPS workers to hunting and all the PC teams before she was retired at 14 due to a tendon injury. As she was such a fab pony she gone back to her breeder to live a life of luxury and hopefully have a foal or 2. I think he is rather handsome, doesn't have a name yet though!



















He has made up for a very sad week as we had our 32year old pony PTS the previous weekend. We have had her since she was 17 and she has never been sick or sorry. She had been getting very stiff on her back legs over the previous week so we decided it was the right time to call it a day. So goodbye Nutmeg, sleep tight. 

She didn't look bad for 32!


----------



## htobago (2 June 2012)

So many super foals! Just seen the pics of Avonbrook's very smart boy and another splendid lot of Archie babies...

wipsagold your 32yo pony looked incredible - sad to lose her, but that's a grand old age and gosh you much have looked after her well for her to look so good at 32.

wits end you have a very nice crop of foals this year, and spiderman Bailey looks gorgeous!

Here is the latest pic of 'Zack' (stable name), Anglo Arab colt by H Tobago x Miss Daisy, bred by Tanya Endres:








And another one of 'Sparks' (proper name Maesfen Voodoo) Anglo Arab colt by H Tobago x Witches Broom, bred by Pat Adams:


----------



## air78 (2 June 2012)

Here is my colt by royaldik born at the beginning of April. He's out of my tb mare  and will hopefully be an eventer type.

A few hours old


















And at about 6 weeks


----------



## cally6008 (2 June 2012)

deleted ......................


----------



## cally6008 (2 June 2012)

air78 - for some reason, all the links you posted are this one - 

http://http://i2.createsend5.com/ei/j/6F/AC2/1D8/csimport/JubileeCelebrationsemail.105349.jpg


----------



## air78 (3 June 2012)

silly ipad! Takes a PC to sort it out 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]












[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Asha (3 June 2012)

Air78 - hes beautiful, love his squiggle on his face. Will he turn grey like his mum ?


----------



## UnaB (3 June 2012)

I posted seperately as I hadn't seen this thread so apologies to those who have seen these pics 

I had a lovely bay blanket filly born 25th May.  Sire is knabstrupper stallion Nobody's Harlequin and dam is my friesian mare Una, by Brandus 345 and out of a STER mare by Jakob 302.  A first foal for both me and my mare and I am absolutely thrilled with both of them 

4 hours old:






3 days:






1 week:


----------



## CrazyMare (3 June 2012)

This is Eddie - Posh name still to come

He is out of an Irco Lhee (pony) mare, by Bernwode Brokat


----------



## air78 (3 June 2012)

Asha said:



			Air78 - hes beautiful, love his squiggle on his face. Will he turn grey like his mum ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  sadly (I love greys) I think he'll be bright bay like dad. He's looking a bit moth eaten now, but his new coat also looks bay.


----------



## charlimouse (5 June 2012)

Introducing Stella (Miss Illusion) by Future Illusion, out of my TB event mare, born on the 31.5.12.


----------



## wits end (7 June 2012)

Charlimouse we also have a little on called Stella this year (and another one by Future Illusion) though sadly ours, at 3 weeks, has alreay developed a 'personality'





No, A, I'm staying here lying on mommy's food. You can take her out the field if you want, I'm quite content


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2012)

Our first foal has been born 

Meet 6 day old Lynaire Raffiki bay colt by Parsons Rasputin (Raphael x Argentan I) out of Zamora (Goodtimes x Voltaire)



















All he seems to do is gallop around and jump things


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2012)

Our second foal is also 6 days old 

Meet Lynaire Lezazz chestnut colt by Legrande (Lefevre x My Boy) out of Broadstone Dingle Dell (Demonstrator x My Eagle)


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2012)

Foal number 3 has arrived and we are not disappointed 

3 day old Lynaire Destined 2B buckskin filly by Legrande (Lefevre x My Boy) out of Gallavant (Grannox x Sandro Z) she is everything we could have hoped for, so pleased with her


----------



## Amymay (8 June 2012)

More smart, smart little foals.

Loving the little chestnut Cruiseline!


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2012)

amymay said:



			More smart, smart little foals.

Loving the little chestnut Cruiseline!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amymay


----------



## Asha (8 June 2012)

They are lovely Cruiseline, favourite has to be the chestnut colt as well. 

Do you sell them on at weaning, or keep them ?


----------



## cruiseline (8 June 2012)

Asha said:



			They are lovely Cruiseline, favourite has to be the chestnut colt as well. 

Do you sell them on at weaning, or keep them ?
		
Click to expand...

We do sell as weanlings, if the right offer comes along


----------



## elijahasgal (9 June 2012)

I have a fantastic foal, Amoureux x Carnival Delight  (carnival Drum x Armstrong)






/

[IMG<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/66926979@N06/7168820915/" title="amazing destiny 041 by elijahasgal, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/7168820915_99ec80ff09.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="amazing destiny 041"></a>[/IMG]







He is brilliant x


----------



## fayemouse123 (16 June 2012)

Wow Cruiseline, you and Mr Legrande sure now how to produce them  Destiny is beautiful! Congratulations and good luck for the remaining xx


----------



## oldywoldy (17 June 2012)




----------



## sporthorseP (17 June 2012)

*Billy Mexico x Flagmount King x Brave Invader*

So thrilled with this girl as she is the last foal out of my beloved foxhunter mare and is everything I hoped for and more. 

Just under 4 weeks old here- absolutely besotted with her!


----------



## charlotteatkins (17 June 2012)

My BOGOF chestnut colt.
Was unsure as to whether she was pregnant 6 weeks ago.
He arrived yesterday.. (Daytime!) at about 10.00am.


----------



## Asha (17 June 2012)

sporthorseP said:



*Billy Mexico x Flagmount King x Brave Invader*

So thrilled with this girl as she is the last foal out of my beloved foxhunter mare and is everything I hoped for and more. 

Just under 4 weeks old here- absolutely besotted with her! 






Click to expand...

Beautiful, Beautiful Beautiful ! she looks like my baby. If you get bored of her, send her over to me, i could have twins then


----------



## Asha (17 June 2012)

charlotteatkins said:



			My BOGOF chestnut colt.
Was unsure as to whether she was pregnant 6 weeks ago.
He arrived yesterday.. (Daytime!) at about 10.00am.



















Click to expand...

Hes super, any idea whose the daddy ?


----------



## charlotteatkins (17 June 2012)

I have no idea who the daddy. She did come from a tb stud called staffordstown stud in Ireland. Was probably a tb colt that got her.


----------



## htobago (20 June 2012)

fayemouse123 said:



			Wow Cruiseline, you and Mr Legrande sure now how to produce them  Destiny is beautiful! Congratulations and good luck for the remaining xx
		
Click to expand...

Destined is my favourite too - but all Legrande's are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## htobago (20 June 2012)

Another new one - filly by H Tobago (Arab) out of Kelly (KWPN), bred by Charlotte Rugg.


----------



## oldywoldy (24 June 2012)

Finished foaling at last - 6 on the ground - very pleased with all of them! 2 colts and 4 fillies could have done with some more boys but at least they are all healthy!
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Lark (25 June 2012)

Some absolutely stunning foals.  Congratulations to all 
Just the one this year and we have been waiting a long long time for this one.
Peppermill filly born in the lashings of rain last Friday at 4am.  Very very leggy so won't look at her too critically for another week or so


----------



## Geema (9 July 2012)

My beautiful filly out of my Animo mare and by Calvados Z.
She's very sweet.


----------



## htobago (7 August 2012)

Just a few more recent pics of a couple of 2012 foals by the pure-bred Arab stallion H Tobago.

This is the Anglo Arab colt Lekanto ('Zack'), out of Miss Daisy, bred by Tanya Endres.  He was the overall top-scoring horse (all disciplines and ages) at Hartpury BEF Futurity, awarded an Elite Premium in Eventing with the very impressive score of 9.18. Currently the National joint top-scoring Eventing youngster (across all ages). 














And this is Siangie River Dance, a filly out of the WB mare Ridgeway First Light, bred by Angela Scott, Siangie Stud:













She also did well at the Futurities, with a First Premium, although with 20/20 hindsight was entered in the wrong section (she is too light, floaty and Araby for the Dressage section, lacking the massive power the evaluators are looking for).


----------



## micramadam (7 August 2012)

^^^^^

She is bloody gorgeous! Me wants.


----------



## htobago (7 August 2012)

micramadam said:



			^^^^^

She is bloody gorgeous! Me wants. 

Click to expand...

Gosh - thank you! You'd have to steal her, as her breeder is in love with her and will not sell.

Dam is a show horse (CHAPS) and this filly will be shown in hand and later under saddle, we hope. The Futurity evaluators didn't like the filly's high tail carriage - but all her bling and presence and flashy movement should go down well in the show ring.

So pleased that you like her!

Here's another pic that shows her lovely head and neck better:


----------



## Megibo (7 August 2012)

htobago said:








Click to expand...

she really is a lovely filly!!  I usually don't like more white than colour on a coloured horse, but she is stunning. Zack is also a gorgeous baby


----------



## htobago (8 August 2012)

Thanks Megibo. It's a lot of white to keep clean - but her owner doesn't mind, says she's more than worth the effort!


----------



## angrovestud (9 August 2012)

Very pleased to post our last foal this year he bred for racing and we are just thrilled with him. Angrove Fatrascal


----------

